# January Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (5 January 2009)

Happy new year to all ASFers and welcome to the January 2009 stock tipping competition!  

The competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFDs be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*

This month there were quite a few entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out of the competition unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## roofa (5 January 2009)

Can someone please provide the location of the competition rules for qualification. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tigerboi (5 January 2009)

*Re: January Stock Competition Entries!the rules*

Here are the rules...from the thread joe starts each month,some still not reading the rules,biggest slip up is the 0.30 posts minimum,no stock under 1c,
no oppies,no suspended stocks...tb

We are only days away from the end of 2008 and it is time to start thinking about your entry for the first ASF *stock* *tipping* competition of 2009! 

The competition leader so far this month is TheAbyss who chose *PES*, which has achieved an extraordinary 169.66% return so far during December. Col Lector is currently in second place with *SGL* and is sitting on an equally impressive 129.73% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is the barry whose pick *BMN* has gone on to see a rise of 55.17% during December so far. 

The *January* *stock* *tipping* competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Wednesday December 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your *stock*, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a *stock* hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their *stock* is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## sam76 (5 January 2009)

G'day Joe,

Mate my pick isn't up.

AVH

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## tigerboi (6 January 2009)

*Re:its all over red rover,ady wins*

gonna call rub92me the winner now...up around x 5 by now,even on retrace still going to win imo anyway...

looks like the month for the mutts ady,jrv,fms,gda

...tb


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> G'day Joe,
> 
> Mate my pick isn't up.
> 
> ...




Added.


----------



## resourceboom (6 January 2009)

Oh no, I was disqualified for not having enough posts per day 

For my own enjoyment I will keep track of my progress here !! 

My pick was MAE (sorry to anyone who would have picked it but didn't thinking it was already taken)

ok, so:

Player - Ticker - Entry Price - Gain / Loss - Change in % - Date

resourceboom - MAE - 0.25 - 0.15 - 62.5 - 6 Jan


----------



## rub92me (6 January 2009)

*Re: its all over red rover,ady wins*



tigerboi said:


> gonna call rub92me the winner now...up around x 5 by now,even on retrace still going to win imo anyway...
> 
> looks like the month for the mutts ady,jrv,fms,gda
> 
> ...tb



You're braver than I am mate  Nothing would surprise me with this one. It wouldn't even surprise me if it went back under 1 cent in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## resourceboom (7 January 2009)

I better include position too.... 

Position - Player - Ticker - Entry Price - Gain / Loss - Change in % - Date

2 - resourceboom - MAE - 0.25 - 0.15 - 62.5 - 6 Jan


----------



## resourceboom (7 January 2009)

Position - Player - Ticker - Entry Price - Gain / Loss - Change in % - Date

6 - resourceboom - MAE - 0.25 - 0.135 - 54 - 7 Jan


----------



## white_goodman (9 January 2009)

*Re: its all over red rover,ady wins*



rub92me said:


> You're braver than I am mate  Nothing would surprise me with this one. It wouldn't even surprise me if it went back under 1 cent in the next couple of weeks.




you have made a powerful enemy today my friend....


----------



## thedave (9 January 2009)

Dang

My post count has kept me out of it too.
My pick, CDU up, 37%.

Whats with the minimum post count criteria anyway?


----------



## rub92me (9 January 2009)

*Re: its all over red rover,ady wins*



white_goodman said:


> you have made a powerful enemy today my friend....



 Bring it on! Expecting some fat ladies over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TheAbyss (9 January 2009)

thedave said:


> Dang
> 
> My post count has kept me out of it too.
> My pick, CDU up, 37%.
> ...




You dont really expect a free lunch do you? You need to contribute to the forum before the forum awards what are very worthwhile prizes for the stock tipping competition. 

The post count ensures you are contributing albeit there are no checks and balances re the quality of the posts.


----------



## thedave (9 January 2009)

The active poster rule seems to rule out people who might have put some thinking into their ideas...no small contribution in itself.

The game should also rule out shares under 20c, basically luckiest punter wins with penny shares, but in reality whoever sensibly puts the house in it?

Just my thoughts.


----------



## rub92me (10 January 2009)

thedave said:


> The active poster rule seems to rule out people who might have put some thinking into their ideas...no small contribution in itself.
> 
> The game should also rule out shares under 20c, basically luckiest punter wins with penny shares, but in reality whoever sensibly puts the house in it?
> 
> Just my thoughts.



The active poster is defined as 3 posts per 10 day period. How does that rule out people that put thinking into their ideas? Lots of quick thinkers on this forum.
Also it is just a stock tipping competition to have a bit of a punt, not a "give us your most sensible investment opportunity" competition.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 January 2009)

have i won the goodies yet ?


----------



## tigerboi (10 January 2009)

*Re: its all over red rover,ady wins*



rub92me said:


> You're braver than I am mate  Nothing would surprise me with this one. It wouldn't even surprise me if it went back under 1 cent in the next couple of weeks.




trying to put the mock on it!reckon it will settle in the mid 2's for rub to win..

as for rules its all there every month to see,i think stocks under 2c not 1c should be kaput which would have put ady out...


----------



## ColB (10 January 2009)

> Originally posted by Tigerboi:
> 
> "...as for rules its all there every month to see, *i think stocks under 2c not 1c* should be kaput which would have put ady out...




I think most people would also appreciate that the penny stocks can just as easily dissappear off the face of the ASX just as quickly as some that may go for a run.

I chose LOD as it has retreated from a high of 7c a few months ago to a low of 1 cent recently.  It is a coal explorer in Qld which recently announced a farm-in agreement with Tambo Coal & Gas to pursue the CSG Sector.

Unless there is an announcement in the next 20 days I do not expect the sp to move markedly but it has been rising slowly on Low volume.

Not everyone who chooses a penny dreadful neccessarily takes a 'stab in the dark', some have valid reasons for their choice.

Some have suggested eligible stocks be higher than 1 cent, now 2 cents, what next.  I don't think value should enter into it.


----------



## tigerboi (10 January 2009)

i think what you will find colb the reason people want a limit on pennies is that it is easier/more likely for a 1c stock to go to 2+c re:ady... than a 50c to go to $1.00 that would be my understanding.ask joe he made the 1c rule.

by the way i won last year on a 50c stock...tb


----------



## lioness (10 January 2009)

CMR for me please.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 January 2009)

lioness said:


> CMR for me please.




Entries closed 10 days ago lioness.


----------



## TheAbyss (11 January 2009)

ColB said:


> I think most people would also appreciate that the penny stocks can just as easily dissappear off the face of the ASX just as quickly as some that may go for a run.
> 
> I chose LOD as it has retreated from a high of 7c a few months ago to a low of 1 cent recently.  It is a coal explorer in Qld which recently announced a farm-in agreement with Tambo Coal & Gas to pursue the CSG Sector.
> 
> ...




Point taken. Here is a sure winner (IMO)for May/June. 

BCSCA - They will get the $1.00 Installment in April and the share price may just hit 33-40 cents According to Macqurie from the one tenth of  a cent they are at currently (Macquarie Bank's analyst said this week they will probably trade after the $1 instalment in April, they will probably trade at 33 to 45 cents and Macquarie Bank is the advisor)

Hows that for a winner? Mayb e the brokers will all call it a buy and claim some kudos, they do need some at the moment after all.

 PS this is all pure bs as they are below a cent but given the amount of it going around about how to offload bcsca at the moment it must be worth a post.


----------



## bigdog (12 January 2009)

Joe,

The SP has not been updated on ASF stocktips since about Jan 8!

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/index.php?page=stocktips
MEO was last updated and reported by ASF at 	0.185

MEO share price is today last sale today was .315 cents

Date------- High- Close Volume
09-Jan-09 0.255 0.245 5,546,802
*08-Jan-09 0.185 0.185 1,143,246*
07-Jan-09 0.190 0.180 1,349,926
06-Jan-09 0.190 0.170 1,772,906
05-Jan-09 0.175 0.170 1,436,712
02-Jan-09 0.150 0.150 298,050
31-Dec-08 0.145 0.145 138,846
30-Dec-08 0.145 0.145 228,568
29-Dec-08 0.145 0.140 315,289


----------



## white_goodman (12 January 2009)

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> The SP have not been updated on ASF stocktips since about Jan 8!
> 
> ...




they get updated around 8pm at night


----------



## resourceboom (20 January 2009)

Position - Player - Ticker - Entry Price - Gain / Loss - Change in % - Date

13 - resourceboom - MAE - 0.25 - 0.06 - 24 - 19 Jan

So it looks like I'm no chance of getting in the winners circle, thats good!! 
Hard getting the avg post count up too !!


----------



## white_goodman (20 January 2009)

resourceboom said:


> Position - Player - Ticker - Entry Price - Gain / Loss - Change in % - Date
> 
> 13 - resourceboom - MAE - 0.25 - 0.06 - 24 - 19 Jan
> 
> ...




well keep posting here everyday and you will 

how the mighty have fallen


----------



## resourceboom (22 January 2009)

Position - Player - Ticker - Entry Price - Gain / Loss - Change in % - Date

17 - resourceboom - MAE - 0.25 - 0.04 - 13.79 - 21 Jan


----------



## tigerboi (29 January 2009)

*Re: its all over red rover,ady wins*



tigerboi said:


> gonna call rub92me the winner now...up around x 5 by now,even on retrace still going to win imo anyway...
> 
> looks like the month for the mutts ady,jrv,fms,gda
> 
> ...tb




looks like your home rub...ady off on another run,well done...tb


----------



## rub92me (29 January 2009)

*Re: its all over red rover,ady wins*



tigerboi said:


> looks like your home rub...ady off on another run,well done...tb



Thanks; goes to show that luck is more important than skill.:


----------



## Joe Blow (2 February 2009)

Congratulations to both rub92me and sam76 for taking out first and second place in the January competition!

Could both please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Here are the final results for the January competition:


----------

